# 3 Gauge Pod 'Turbo' Car Listed by VW Dealer on Ebay !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Vin # 3VWVA7AT6CM616689 (16,689th Car Produced) - Ebay #170760912777
Automatic - Black Pearl Exterior - Black Leather/Nav./Sunroof @ $29,950 (King VW in Md.)

Not a stick-shift but the ad does state it has the 3 gauge pod. Dealer's Phone is 888-306-5859.
If accurate, it looks as if the later produced cars will be coming with the 3 gauge pod, based off
the Vin #. Photo used is a 2.5 Yellow car but the details show it to be the 2.0 Turbo in Black.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*3 gauge pod*

Well that doesn't make any sense------my order now Scheduled for Aug Delivery is the same car except the 19 inch wheels and the Zenon Headlights,,,Its hard to believe-------not that I intend to wait until Aug....I will be long gone from VW if its even passed March... Harvey
PS My interior was Black/Red.....not that VW would even give you the Curtesy of making a change......


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't understand how your car wouldn't be, at worst, in the same 'build' period as mine
since we both placed our orders very 'early on' last year. If so, your projected ship date
out of Puebla would have to be similar to mine (2/23) with delivery the week of 3/19. 
Get the head-man at your dealership to show you the computer screen concerning your
specific order and note that the salesman doesn't have access to that 'detailed' screen.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*3 gauge pod*

Been there--seen it for myself and it was just updated late last week to reflect Aug Delivery....The manager of course is in a Quandry, and is going to call VW again tommorow-----and the way they operatehe said don't expect an answer back from them if at all for a week or so.........
Its hard to believe they can schedule for Aug when they can't even schedule and Build for January........something is really a mess and I would figure it must have to do with the black Red Interior---Zenon Headligths and/or the so called Sport Package on the Turbo......The dealer since October has been unable to get a Straight answer when it comes to the Beetle..
The only answer he got in early November was that they were changing the order # to move into an Earlier Slot---which had meant first Late Dec---then Jan then Feb--then May and now August.....Its beyond my Comprehension...Harvey


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

A lot of those ads have listed the 3 gauge pod only to come without. 

I've contacted a few of those dealers and asked for photos all of which showed no gauges. 

That being said, there was one on here in TX that had them but that has only been recently.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

plex03 said:


> That being said, there was one on here in TX that had them but that has only been recently.


I agree. Most claims of pods have not panned out. With your Texas one established - that's only two confirmed pods I know of.

Bill


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

FYI- Was at Jim Ellis VW in Chamblee, GA this past weekend and they had a Turbo Beetle with the gauge pods on it. I guess they are starting to trickle into the dealerships now with gauge pods on them.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Great - up to THREE now.

And, since three or more of anything is a group - I guess it's official, the pods are out.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

RedTurboS said:


> FYI- Was at Jim Ellis VW in Chamblee, GA this past weekend and they had a Turbo Beetle with the gauge pods on it. I guess they are starting to trickle into the dealerships now with gauge pods on them.


Would like to know if this one was stick-shift or automatic?


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

it was a stick surprisingly! Platinum grey one but without the sunroof or nav. I was going there to see the Reef blue one they had listed in their inventory with the blue/black interior because I wanted to see what I was ordering and it had already been sold 

http://www.jimellisvwatlanta.com/ne...Bbodystyle=clear&SBprice=clear&SBstockNumber=


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Vin # 3VWVA7AT6CM616689 (16,689th Car Produced) - Ebay #170760912777
> Automatic - Black Pearl Exterior - Black Leather/Nav./Sunroof @ $29,950 (King VW in Md.)
> 
> Not a stick-shift but the ad does state it has the 3 gauge pod. Dealer's Phone is 888-306-5859.
> ...


Ran the VIN and this is a DSG car and according to Etka, does not have the gauge pod.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Like Bill from Utah said previously, remain suspect unless you see actual photos of the 
specific car.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ran the VIN and this is a DSG car and according to Etka, does not have the gauge pod.


Check this vin: 



 VIN: 3VW467AT5CM620147


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

VIN 3VW467AT5CM620147

Yes- that was the one I saw at Jim Ellis VW of Atlanta this past weekend that I had mentioned above. I was surprised to see the gauges on it but gives me hope that mine (when built whenever that will be) will come with them as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

Heaters X01 said:


> Check this vin:
> 
> 
> 
> VIN: 3VW467AT5CM620147


According to the VIN, that car does of the guage pod.......does it? I mean have you seen it?


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> According to the VIN, that car does of the guage pod.......does it? I mean have you seen it?


Yes, They emailed me the pics. They added a racing strip and a nice set of wheels.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Heaters X01 said:


> Yes, They emailed me the pics. They added a racing strip and a nice set of wheels.


Dang it! Don't tease us. We want to see!

Bill


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

UTE said:


> Dang it! Don't tease us. We want to see!
> 
> Bill



*I don't have permission to release the pictures on the forum.

Maybe if Scott Thomas the sales rep. for Jim Ellis VW of Atlanta is reading this post will post the pictures.

Or **RedTurboS can go back over and take some pictures and post them.

It's only a matter of time before we can have a turbo Beetle with the manual shift and Gauge pods.

-Roger
*


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

If I have time I will stop by for photos- but I can guarantee that it was a manual turbo with the turbo gauges (no nav or sunroof) and it did have the racing strips second skin added to it.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

RedTurboS said:


> If I have time I will stop by for photos- but I can guarantee that it was a manual turbo with the turbo gauges (no nav or sunroof) and it did have the racing strips second skin added to it.


Don't bother there are some pictures without the manager in it...







































:wave:


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

WOW! Love it! According to cars.com, Momentum Volkswagen of Clear Lake in Houston, TX also has a manual turbo with 3 Gauge pod. But not with the awesome wheels in this one.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Score!

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Score!
> 
> Bill


Another stick-shift with the pod arriving in Texas ! There must be an underground tunnel
going rom Puebla.......across the Rio Grande.........to Texas with a sprinkling of them
heading into other parts of the South. P.S. - Someone needs to blare out Sinatra's 
'New York, New York' song over the speaker system at Puebla.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Another stick-shift with the pod arriving in Texas ! There must be an underground tunnel
> going rom Puebla.......across the Rio Grande.........to Texas with a sprinkling of them
> heading into other parts of the South. P.S. - Someone needs to blare out Sinatra's
> 'New York, New York' song over the speaker system at Puebla.


Ron, while you're waiting up in NY, I'm enjoying my X01. 










Oh, and mine came with a Boston named Charlie, he and the X01 make me...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Mexicans have never forgiven ' New Yorker' Teddy Roosevelt for invading Mexico
and going after Pancho Villa. Now I have to be the recipient of that revenge from
Puebla. Bill was supposed to have taken a 'peace offering' I requested he bring to
Puebla, so that all would be forgiven from the people of Puebla to New York, but he
claims to have lost it in transit. It was a copy of Empire State Of Mind by Jay - Z and
Alicia Keys and I know it would have helped immensely in repairing the relationship.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried the MOD yet? Curious about the results!


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

What happened to the photos?


----------

